# SELANDIA 1912 - 1942 1st Ocean going motor ship



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Just completed at 32'=1"
Bob


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Lovely model. Big name in Denmark, mentioned in all their books on Danish navigation. The lack of funnel being a big point. http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=136840 And here, with an interesting newpaper report in a comment by Tridentport: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=147326 Engine room: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=136838 Regards, Stein.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks, it is also on their 20 kroner coins.
Bob


----------



## Fred Wood (Jul 8, 2005)

Another lovely model Bob. It's always a pleasure to see your craftsmanship.

Fred


----------

